# Howdy from Texas!!



## countrycowgirl (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi everyone!
Well my name is Kaylin but all my friends call me KayKay. I am 20 years old and I have owned a horse since I was in the first grade when I turned 18 And I moved off to college and I had to sell my two horses and I was so lost! so i moved back home lol I Live in a rural area and wouldn't have it any other way I love it!... I worked as a vet Tech for two years and I miss it. But now I am a dog groomer lol ... I love anything to do with animals and outdoors. exspeccially horses they are my passion! I just bought a 14 month old colt and I am so excited to be back in the horse world!... I am so happy to have found this site I have never owned a horse this young but so far he is doing great..oh yea lol his name is spur...I ride western I use to barrel race...well i hope to make great friends here!


----------



## CrazyH0rse (Jul 14, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

welcome to the forum. i have trained my own horse MW Sky Cutter for barrels and I am actually going to my first show tonight with her. I am excited.


----------



## countrycowgirl (Aug 29, 2009)

thank you for the warm welcomes!

equus717 I trained both of myother horses for barrels it si so much fun! congrats on your first show I hope that ya'll do great! and have a good time!


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey there and welcome from sunny South Carolina!


----------



## shea (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi I'm New and from Texas Too!

My name is Shea and my husband and sons and I run a horse rescue service between austin and san antonio


----------



## countrycowgirl (Aug 29, 2009)

shea said:


> Hi I'm New and from Texas Too!
> 
> My name is Shea and my husband and sons and I run a horse rescue service between austin and san antonio


 
hi shea! that is so awesome!! I would love to do that one day!
do you happen to know where sour lake or liberty is? lol if so Im in between them


----------



## shea (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes! Where I grew up, we used to play Liberty at football.

You are pretty doggone far from my place. If we lived in America, you'd be a few states away. It's about 4 or 5 hours from here to there. I'm about three hours JUST TO HOUSTON!


----------



## countrycowgirl (Aug 29, 2009)

yea i have driven through wimberly traveling...im about 30 min. from liberty lol and 2 hours from houston!...but I like it that way I don't like living in a city I moved to spring for college and it almost killed me lol


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## shea (Aug 26, 2009)

countrycowgirl said:


> yea i have driven through wimberly traveling...im about 30 min. from liberty lol and 2 hours from houston!...but I like it that way I don't like living in a city I moved to spring for college and it almost killed me lol



Oh I know it! I moved from the ghetto where I grew up and my family had been since the 1800's!

It's a little place called Galena Park. it's on the shipchannel in Houston.

I will do everything within my soul to never go back there. We live FAR from the lights and buzz of any city. The closest Village is Wimberley. There's no city here. I'm just listed as being in the county. No police cause we don't need em... no corp stores or fast food... it is HEAVEN!


----------

